# West Mids ambulance service asking for help from 4x4 drivers



## ymu (Dec 22, 2010)

ITV Central just tweeted this:



> ITVCentral
> 
> PLEASE RETWEET - URGENT West Mids Ambulance Service need 4x4 drivers to get nurses & drugs to patients. Call 01926 310 310 if you can help


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2010)

I doubt if most 4x4 owners would want to get their precious oversized petrol guzzling vehicles dirty.


----------



## ernestolynch (Dec 23, 2010)

Bit of a poor generalisation.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 23, 2010)

very poor. lots of people in the west midlands have landrovers. it's the west midlands, not fucking chelsea.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm only reporting the facts, m'lord. 





> *Do you ever get your 4x4 car really dirty? *
> No, never: 62%
> Once every six months:19%
> 4-12 times a year: 7%
> ...


----------



## discokermit (Dec 23, 2010)

editor said:


> I'm only reporting the facts, m'lord.


 
so what? you got to be a farmer to have a landrover? they can make them but they can't have one?

over the years i've known and worked with lots of land rover drivers, you can get old ones cheap and they're reliable and easy to get parts for. plus, the owners of cars like that usually love showing everybody how much better their car is than yours. just because 62% of your wanky poll never gets their car dirty, doesn't mean they don't dream of the day the roads all turn to mud and they are proved right.


----------



## ymu (Dec 23, 2010)

Perhaps you could stop derailing the thread. Whatever you think of 4x4s, they do have their uses - and right now, the ambulance service could do with some help from any civic-minded individuals. Perhaps from the 38% who don't mind getting their 4x4 dirty.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Dec 24, 2010)

You've been very fair to me, editor, more than fair. But I have to say that was a bit of 
a cheap shot. The West Midlands have had this snow very bad.


----------



## Mr Smin (Dec 24, 2010)

Even relatively rural ambulance services are not going to have enough 4x4s in their fleets to handle this kind of thing - in lighter snowfalls you can use a normal ambulance if you drive it carefully.

By way of a parallel, in the floods that hit Gloucestershire and other counties in 2008 (or 07 - not sure now), the fire service was having to borrow rescue boats from the RSPCA among others.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Dec 25, 2010)

Because it is made up of towns, it's easy to forget just how high up the West Midlands is. They were having heavy snowfall while Derby barely got a flake....

ETA: if this sort of thing is going to be regular, they ought to consider 4wd ambulances. But as a short term measure, I think this was totally appropriate. Hope they got some help.


----------



## Addy (Dec 29, 2010)

A very poor generalisation indeed.
I work with 2 guys who have old Disco's who have offered their services to the Local Authorities (they get some free fuel from it and the fun of playing in the snow)
Both these guys are regular green laners / off roaders


----------

